# Exceptions to low FODMAP diet



## MsE

Hi, I've had a big improvement on the low FODMAP diet for the last 3 months -- less diarrhoea and gas, more comfortable belly and lots more energy, but still getting bloating, inconsistent bowel movements and gasiness. I've found there are definite exceptions for me to the low FODMAP diet, and wondering if anyone else is finding they are having to cut more from it. I have talked about this in another thread so apologies for the repetition. Personally, I seem to have low fibre and fat tolerance, and I've had diarrhoea after sesame seeds, polenta and red capsicum. Spelt bread was a disaster. I'm also suspicious of corn in any form, chilli, chilli oil, nuts, white wine (the only liquor I consume), chocolate, nori seaweed and other seaweeds, natto (Japanese fermented soybean), tomato puree(base for pasta sauce without onion) and green beans. I'd be interested to know what foods other people are intolerant to on the low FODMAP, and if anyone (hello Whiterose) can tell me more about the foods on my dubious list. Is there any kind of database on the net that tells you the levels of these fermentable carbs in foods. Also, if anyone found their tolerance improved with time on the diet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whiterose1713

MsE said:


> Hi, I've had a big improvement on the low FODMAP diet for the last 3 months -- less diarrhoea and gas, more comfortable belly and lots more energy, but still getting bloating, inconsistent bowel movements and gasiness. I've found there are definite exceptions for me to the low FODMAP diet, and wondering if anyone else is finding they are having to cut more from it. I have talked about this in another thread so apologies for the repetition. Personally, I seem to have low fibre and fat tolerance, and I've had diarrhoea after sesame seeds, polenta and red capsicum. Spelt bread was a disaster. I'm also suspicious of corn in any form, chilli, chilli oil, nuts, white wine (the only liquor I consume), chocolate, nori seaweed and other seaweeds, natto (Japanese fermented soybean), tomato puree(base for pasta sauce without onion) and green beans. I'd be interested to know what foods other people are intolerant to on the low FODMAP, and if anyone (hello Whiterose) can tell me more about the foods on my dubious list. Is there any kind of database on the net that tells you the levels of these fermentable carbs in foods. Also, if anyone found their tolerance improved with time on the diet. Thanks in advance.


Oh hi there! Since you called me out by name I just have to reply







Personal exceptions for me have been an intolerance to anything containing corn syrup, not just the high-fructose kind, and I've noticed that certain corn products bother me but others do not. I try to stick with white corn grits but I don't know if they have those in Australia. Grits are like a coarse polenta that's been treated with lye in the process of being ground up. You cook it very much like you would cook polenta. Polenta, it seems, would probably be made of a sweeter, yellow variety of corn which could explain a reaction since sweet corn on the cob is forbidden. Different brands can really make a difference also, especially with corn products.Mostly I try to avoid the corn-based products altogether. Have had excellent luck with all things rice-based. Bananas bother me if I eat more than 1/2 of one in a sitting, and too much chili oil also made me quite ill. Chilis and hot things themselves, however, do not so my theory with that meal was too high of a fat content.Alcohol is an intestinal stimulant much like coffee and so while it isn't high-FODMAP it can still cause stomach distress. I would avoid all alcohol during the elimination phase to rule it out as an irritant and put the focus on your food intake. Tomato paste is so highly concentrated and reduced that I think it may have a risk of being high-FODMAP even though raw tomatoes are fine. I have noticed that I get acid reflux from too much tomato product but gas doesn't seem to be an issue.I have good luck with a small amount of almonds or nut butter but I keep the portion small. They contain a lot of fat and fiber and too much fiber for me is bad news. I aim to consume exactly 16 g of fiber per day, which is the recommendation in the US for an adult female. Much more than that and I have D immediately. I have had no trouble with sesame seeds (although I don't eat them often and never more than about a teaspoon), and seaweed does not cause me problems. Spelt bread is a subject of great debate but it seems that sourdough spelt bread may be fine for most but it depends on how long the sourdough is allowed to ferment before baking. Fermentable sugars + fermentation = low-FODMAP! Horray for beer! Dark chocolate has been fine for me, no experience with natto but check to see if it contains artificial emulsifiers/stabilizers like xanthan gum, carrageenan, locust bean gum, etc. A lot of times it's the additives that make you ill and not the primary ingredient itself. Green beans have been fine for me but again I keep the serving to about 1/2 cup or less, and always cooked never raw. I think cooked vs raw makes a big difference with vegetables and fruits.I started my low-FODMAP journey in early February and I'm dreading the farmer's market season coming up. How am I going to resist all that beautiful produce? All my favourites like fresh garden peas, juicy peaches, sweet beets... all gone to me forever. That's some sadness right there. In my experiments with the FODMAP groups I have found that my fructose/fructans sensitivity is high enough that one single bite of anything high in fructose will make me sick within 2 hours. It's awful


----------



## Korga

Hi; yes I seem to have very low tolerance for even small amounts of FODMAPs. Green beans, Collard and Kale greens, summer squash and Zucchini. Corn syrup (even if not high-fructose) Tomato paste or concentrated tomato sauce. Sprouts. Rice syrup. Chili peppers. Green peppers.Other notes: Chocolate is a high FODMAP food, as are soybeans, Natto Miso may also have added Barley in some preparations.


----------



## MsE

Thanks to you both, I get a lot out of your comments on this site. Fingers crossed that if we behave ourselves long enough, we might get some reprieve and be able to broaden our diets a little. ???I guess I'm trying to figure out how to fine tune this diet -- minimize my symptoms as much as possible while maintaining adequate nutrition, blood sugar and cholesterol levels, and to enjoy food too. I noticed Clarice, the dietitian posted about additives in foods on the thread on eating well in India. So I might try that road too, although I eat nearly nothing that is processed. I've been dressing my quinoa lunch with vinegar every day and maybe that is a problem?? But I tell you, wild horses won't drag me away from my organic espresso. Interestingly I've heard of people with major sensitivities going to Italy and being able to eat pasta, pizza etc without getting sick. Apparently because they use non GM, non tampered with old hybrids of wheat.I get what you're saying about the farmers' markets whiterose. Sometimes it's a little sad. Someone mentioned cheesecake to me yesterday while I had an empty stomach... *sigh* But at least I feel better than I did! I went on very dull, strict diets 20 years ago and felt no better, so at least this time it's worth it.I agree with you about cooking veges and fruit. I've avoided raw food as much as possible for years.


----------



## casss

I agree with MsE, I've had a wonderful improvement since I started Fodmaps nearly 3 months ago but I'm starting to find exceptions which annoy me. Green beans and Zucchini, and that for me is a disaster as my diet consists mostly of veges and salads and proteins, and very little of carbs. I was glad to find this support group and in particular this thread as I was so puzzled that what was supposedly ok was not. This helps explain it.

I don't have a problem with lactose and gluten after all. It seems to be all in the veges and fruits.

I dessert spoon of supposedly ok blueberries flattened me the other night. Takes 6 hours to reach the spot which is painful.

Anyway, things are just so much better than pre fodmaps, and I am learning.


----------



## ishylynn

I have some as well. Squashes I know give me trouble. I think everybody is a little different in sensitivity, and maybe in the enzymes we have to break down things.

If you look at most lists, zucchini and broccoli are listed as problems sometimes. I've never seen a reasoning anywhere, but I guess that perhaps there's another chemical that causes it that doesn't quite fall under the heading of FODMAPs.

If your problem is just fruits, then it's probably fructose malapsorption or intolerance.


----------



## Kathleen M.

There is more than one mechanism of IBS triggers, even when it comes to diet.

FODMAP diet removes one type of trigger (the fermentable carbs) but that doesn't mean you can't have other triggers (both food and non-food)

Brocoli is a cabbage family veggie so has the same fermentable sugars as all the others, that is why it probably is on the list of things with fermentable sugars.

Add to that, everyone's tolerance is going to be different, so that can add complexity to what diet is going to work for you. So basically always consider any symptom reducing diet as a starting point as you may have other issues. Also diet alone may not control all of your symptoms if you are also triggered by any physical or emotional stress. For some people diet can make a huge difference all by itself, but other people may need a combination of diet and other things (like getting enough sleep, or maybe a supplement or medication). For me I reacted a lot more to the act of eating than any particular food so diet really didn't change a whole lot. If the trigger is how full the stomach is then any food can set off the symptoms.


----------



## Korga

Mmmm. I have been on the low-FODMAP diet for 1 1/2 years now, and haven't been able to 'broaden' my food choices at all; even a slight deviation off the diet brings back symptoms in force. My exceptions to reccomended foods are Kale, Zucchini (but yellow summer squash seems ok in moderation). Somewhat tolerated foods for me (as long a I don't eat too much) are squash, green beans, corn, concentrated tomatoe sauce, lettuce, chocolate, and wheat-free soy sauce.


----------



## tummyrumbles

I had the same problems at first. I tried wholemeal spelt bread as well as buckwheat pikelets in the same day, and had very severe diarrhea. I have a low tolerance to too much fibre and fat as well. The FODMAP diet is fantastic though, but common sense plays a part. We have irritable bowels, and anything can set off the irritation, gluten, fats, too much fibre, complex sugars. You can't expect one diet to tackle all these things. The low FODMAP diet specialises in complex sugars, and lists buckwheat and spelt as "friendly" but it won't warn you about too much fibre. I didn't know how much fibre these 2 grains pack. Oh well live and learn. Sue Shephard's book also lists a lot of constipating-causing very low fibre desserts so treat these with caution too. I pretty well ignore her desserts. I've had a total of 2 fluffs today, all day, and evacuation is quicker (though still takes me 1 hour all up). I can't praise this diet enough. The endless salads and potato, pumpkin etc get wearisome but who cares. I still get to eat most of my favourite foods. Hunger was a problem at first but I'm introducing the lower-fibre non-gluton grains (taste like **** but fill you up at least).


----------



## Alyeska Martinez

I'm still reacting to things on the list too. Today I thought I was safe but got awful stomach pains after eating green beans. I've had the same happen with peppers too if I have too much. I don't know if it's the fiber content or what, but it's sad because I love vegetables


----------



## ibsad

I am doing a Specific Carb Diet and FODMAP mix because I was finding reactions to certain foods named on each diet. I'm using the diets as a guide to figure out what to eat and what not to eat. So far it is working amazingly! I haven't had IBS symptoms since the last trigger food I discovered.

No starches, no gluten, no sugar, no processed foods of any kind.

We will all react to different foods so don't lose hope! You will find what works for you.


----------



## tummyrumbles

I'd be very hungry if I didn't eat starches. Hunger is the hardest thing to deal with in reducing grains and starches. II seem to be getting eczema now from either the porridge oats, cucumber or other salad veges so more excluding to do. The oats give me a funny airy feeling in my throat as well. Green beans are high in insoluble fibre I think but might be OK if you cook them really well.


----------



## pigeon79

Yes I'm trying to figure these things out as well! I was treated for SIBO three months ago and after antibiotics (which made me feel soooo much better!) started an elimination diet and began miralax to keep me regular. I have been very meticulous and cut out even more fodmap foods I thought might trigger symptoms like peanut-butter and oats. All in all I have not been able to identify which foods cause me symptoms. My diet has been the following:

rice

potatoes

veganaise

earth balance

oils (canola and olive)

udi's white bread

gluten-free soy sauce

meats: applegate farms turkey and bacon (nothing added), chicken and ground turkey, eggs, tuna and tilapia

veggies: bok choy, green beans, zucchini, kale, chard, spinach, carrots

popped potato chips and plain potato chips

diced tomatoes

spices: oregano, cumin, thyme, rosemary, rice vinegar and balsamic vinegar, cayenne pepper, salt and pepper

I tried adding gluten which I reacted a little bit to, garlic I reacted to, cheddar cheese I reacted a little bit to. I think a little peanut butter is alright, sesame oil was ok, and a little oats is alright. I also think high-fat foods bother me. Then I stopped trying things because my symptoms totally came back. My doc said SIBO probably came back and so I can't digest carbs well. I just started a new round of antibiotics and he said that we are going to rotate them. I just feel so frustrated and like this was a bit of a waste. Maybe it's the little bit of soy in the veganaise? Oh man who knows!

I started antibiotics yesterday and don't know whether to stop the diet or keep going. I am also trying to somehow scientifically analyze my data if anyone has any suggestions. Maybe it's just SIBO and then I can eat whatever if SIBO is continually being treated. All I know is that I really just want to order chinese food!


----------



## Perseus

Pigeon79, how did you do on your second round of antibiotics? Did it work? Did you change your diet while on them? Afterwards? Thanks


----------



## pigeon79

Hey so the fodmap diet didn't end up working for me. I actually have had to cut out all carbs after antibiotics. During antibiotic treatment I ate carbs but then I've mostly cut them out. (I read somewhere that in order to kill the bacteria they need to be active so to keep eating carbs while on antibiotics) Right now I'm eating the following:

meat (I try to do more bone-meats and fatty meats)

fodmap veggies plus avocado

bananas

eggs

almond butter

peanut butter

cheese - only hard cheeses

yogurt

oils

butter

earth balance

i found that this diet has worked 10 times better than fodmaps. I guess I was just feeding the bacteria before. Oh! I'm also on a small dose of erythromycin each night as a pro-kinetic. That also might be helping. I just need to check my cholesterol because it's a very high-cholesterol diet. I hope this helps!


----------

